# Weaving- Finished Mandala Table Runner



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

I thought I'd try the Mandala Yarn out by weaving a table runner. The colors stayed in the blue/purple family forever. When I dressed the loom I thought, "this is going to be great!" But reality set in, and I quickly learned that most of the skein was blue. Came out too thin as well. Used the 7.5 dent. I have another skein of Mandala in the same color...what to do with it?


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Gosh, I think it's very beautiful.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Gift it.


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

You can dye the runner and the second skein.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

I really like it!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I think I'd warp it with a finer heddle, maybe a 12. It would be denser. You could also use a different yarn for the warp. It is pretty, but you can see the wood of the table through it


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I think it's really nice. Bet it has nice drape. With warps too close together, it might become a stiff fabric.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

BirchPoint said:


> I think it's really nice. Bet it has nice drape. With warps too close together, it might become a stiff fabric.


For a table runner, a stiff fabric might be desirable. If she prefers to wear it as a shawl, it is lovely as it is.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Looks good to me also.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

You’ve woven a lovely fine fabric which would look well as a shawl. I like the way the colours have fallen. You could use a 12 dent reed for the next skein and maybe introduce another colour in both weft and warp or perhaps a different texture if your loom allows.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful! A shawl would be nice, and yes a 12 dent for a table runner.


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you for the good ideas. I'll try a 10 or 12 dent with the next skein of Mandala. Unfortunately this one is not quite long enough for a shawl. Barely wraps around me. I wish it were longer. Thanks for looking!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Lovely! Scarf? if you don't ike it as a table runner


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Lovely.....it may not be quite what you were hoping for, but it is very pretty.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

A quiet table runner will help focus the attention on whatever is placed on top for centerpiece.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

See the ends together & make a cowl!


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

I think it's lovely.


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

I like it!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

I see it as lovely.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

OK every one thinks it is pretty and so if you do not like it you could give it to any one here for Christmas. Including me. lol Really is pretty.


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

mama879 said:


> OK every one thinks it is pretty and so if you do not like it you could give it to any one here for Christmas. Including me. lol Really is pretty.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------

